# Any Northern Ireland people out their?



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi we are a family of 5 from Northern Ireland and are seriously considering a move abroad.

We would like to hear from any Northern Irish people who have made the move as we would welcome your advice?

thanks 

Gary Doherty


----------

